# Harbor Hobby



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

The second HH smoke unit crapped out,smoked really good last summer then i packed the K 27 away for winter got it running at the train show in january and no smoke ! Called HH they told me to sent it back for repair or exchange($ 25. fee) if replacement warranty is honored! I found an much simpler way to produce very good smoke (no commercial smoker) i bought a project box(plastic) 3 long 2 wide and 1/14 high installed an alutape heat shield around the 39 ohm 10 watt resistor (after i crushed the ceramic block the element is embedded in) attached a 12 volt comp fan and plugged the resistor with the fan into an aristo smoke board ,on 16ml lamp oil it run 40 min with a fairly decent smoke plume ,works really well ,i just have to watch not to run it dry,may be i install a poly fuse to prevent the resistor from over heating when the fluid runs out!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

forgot the pic


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I always approached electronics with the goal of not letting the smoke out! All kidding aside, you have a most clever project. Thanks for sharing.

For another ecnomical, unique scent, I've found Johnsons baby oil to also work well.


----------

